# Learning How to Fly Fish???



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Anyone know of any courses or people that could teach someone to fly fish? Since they are starting direct flights from Cleveland to Iceland in may, I want to learn. If you haven't seen the size of the trout, char, and salmon in Iceland, I suggest you look at some of the fishing tours in Iceland. The fish get huge!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There's used to be a fly shop on Chagrin River Rd. in Gates Mills, I believe. I haven't been up that way in years, so I don't know if it's still open or even remember it's name.

It's just north of the bridge where Chagrin River Rd. crosses the river. Or, just look for fly shops, which I know are few and far between. With enough research, you should be able to find somebody who will at least teach you how to fly cast competently. 

If you book a fly fishing trip anywhere, the outfitter will tell you what weight rods to bring, what weight and type of line, and will supply the flies since yours are never good enough. The guide will also tie them to your tippet themselves, since they have never seen a fisherman tie a knot that they approve of! 

Just learn how to cast, and you'll be miles ahead. In fact, maybe Google up some Icelandic trout outfits and see what equipment is recommended on their websites. Then buy and learn to cast that.


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

If you pay for my ticket to Iceland I'll teach you. 



Seriously though......most of fly fishing is practice and repetition. 

If you are in my region, and are sincere in your desire to learn, I would be willing to give you a crash course.......it's not rocket science.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Orvis Manchester Vt. if you ever get a chance visit it. I don't know if Rod Makers in Strongsville still dose give them a call


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Fin Feathers and Fur in North Canton offer fly fishing training. You'd have to cell them to see when they have them. They also teach Fly Tying .


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

YouTube.

It is not that complicated, more of a feel thing once you get down the general motion. As said above, repetition and practice are key. The rod is the tool so make sure you let it do the work or you will tire yourself out quickly. You can learn to roll cast in minutes. It is not the most stealthy of an approach but does work and is very simple.

I taught myself in the early 90's when i was 14 and got a 5WT rod as a present. Heavier weighted flies or bigger flies were always tough for me to swing. I learned to wear a hat after bouncing a few off the back of my head. When i finally found YouTube, watched a couple instructional videos and got much smoother and more distance. A one-on-one instructor might get you there faster though.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Well let's start with a few fundamentals that may help you in the learning curve. 
First thing to remember is that with a spinning or casting rod the rod casts the lure. But with a fly rod the rod casts the line. For that reason alone there are many variations in the line it's self. Most but not all lines are weighted on the end to help with the casting. The position of the weighted area in the line is generally stated as a couple of letters ie. WF (weight forward) indicating the first few feet of the line will be heavier than the rest. The lines will also come in weight ranges ie. 7wt, 5wt, 2wt. etc. this is to match the line to your rod and reel which should be in the same weight range as the line for example a 7wt. rod and reel would best handle a 7 wt. line. Next will come the leader which is attached directly to the end of the fly line. The leader should be somewhere in the 7-9 ft. range depending on the next variable and that is whether it is a tapered one piece leader or a hand tied one that gets progressively smaller toward the end. Tapered usually includes the terminal end known as the tippet which determines the breaking strength of the line. Hand tied will have the tippet tied directly to the end of the leader. 

Casting, remembering that the rod is casting the line and not the lure it is important to allow the rod to "load" on the back of the cast motion, this is best served by a slight hesitation before the rod is swung forward in the cast. Power and strength in the cast is not needed as that is all handled by the loaded action of the rod. If you don't hesitate on the back cast you will hear a pop as the rod comes forward as in a crack the whip sound. It will also break off the fly and it will be gone. Hesitate too long and you'll catch the grass behind you or hit yourself in the back of the head. To learn this technique quicker place a tennis ball or some other small round object between your casting elbow and your side to prevent lifting or moving your entire arm. Now you are confined to moving your outer arm between 2 O clock and 10 O clock this will eliminate many bad habits. Hope some of this helped you understand the fundamental differences and some of the terminology. 
And as far as learning to fight a 40 lb salmon on a fly rod . put your kid on the riding lawn mower and send it out through the yard at full throttle fly line attached. When you can stall the lawn mower and make it spin, you can turn the fish. Good luck.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Just started myself, took a lesson at Mad River Outfitters in Columbus and it helped tremendously. They are very knowledgeable with every thing fly related. Practice is the key, get out and fish, you’ll figure it out.I’m loving it, wish I would of started sooner.


----------

